
The curious case of Google removing over 77% of all our positive reviews - doppp
http://www.greenheartgames.com/2018/02/13/curious-case-google-removing-77-positive-reviews/
======
sundarurfriend
I wonder if there's some missing puzzle piece here, some post or in-game
prompt that incentivizes the users to rate it 5-stars, which is why Google
stuck to their guns after "triple-checking" the removals.

But I wouldn't be surprised if this is just Google's usual "opaque algorithm
inside and human drones outside" type customer service.

